# I bought the elektromotus EMUS BMS



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

http://elektromotus.lt/en/products/bms

I love the easy design, they have worked with me 100%. I will have pictures during installation in a few weeks.


----------



## Caspar (Dec 17, 2011)

I have also used the EMUS in my Mini, but I have problems with reporting data to my Galaxy Note. What kind of info srceen do you use ? 

Caspar 

http://photobucket.com/casparspickup


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

It looks like a nice system. I like the USB/PC setup. Are you using the Android app?


----------



## batterytang (Nov 17, 2011)

Does any other people has similar experience of their products?

Very similar to Dimitri 's BMS.


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

batterytang said:


> Does any other people has similar experience of their products?
> 
> Very similar to Dimitri 's BMS.


I am not speaking from experience, but from what I have read and understand. The MiniBMS is similar to the Emus because they are both distributed systems. It does not have the capability for the user to see individual cell voltages which the Elithion and Emus have. The MiniBMS is very reasonably priced.


----------



## Diethelm (Nov 10, 2012)

Quick question, who would you recommend to buy the Elektromotus BMS from?  i.e. where did you buy the system?


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

Diethelm said:


> Quick question, who would you recommend to buy the Elektromotus BMS from?  i.e. where did you buy the system?


I bought mine from EV Propulsion


----------



## Diethelm (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks! Will get a EMUS BMS system soon. Have you had any permanent/big problems with the system?


----------



## Overlander23 (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyone have any info on the use of the EMUS BMS and multiple battery boxes? I know it's one-wire distributed, but what happens if you've got a set of cells in the front of the vehicle and another set in the rear?


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

Overlander23 said:


> Anyone have any info on the use of the EMUS BMS and multiple battery boxes? I know it's one-wire distributed, but what happens if you've got a set of cells in the front of the vehicle and another set in the rear?


I will be instaling one in that configuration. I have a few cells set up as a test right now and now that you have posed the question I will use a long wire to simulate the distance between sets of cell boards. I don't know any reason why that wouldn't work.


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

Diethelm said:


> Thanks! Will get a EMUS BMS system soon. Have you had any permanent/big problems with the system?


No it works great. They have recently upgraded the Android app and I get every thing I need plus the ability to set my High Voltage Cutoff and Low Voltage Cutoffs where ever I want them.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

I will be installing my second EMUS BMS in this years "Warp Factor III", I was satisfied 100% with the BMS and have no complaints.


----------



## Diethelm (Nov 10, 2012)

ricklearned said:


> No it works great. They have recently upgraded the Android app and I get every thing I need plus the ability to set my High Voltage Cutoff and Low Voltage Cutoffs where ever I want them.





GeoMetric said:


> I will be installing my second EMUS BMS in this years "Warp Factor III", I was satisfied 100% with the BMS and have no complaints.


Thanks very much for the feedback. Greatly appreciated! 
EMUS BMS it is then.


----------



## Lipo Louis (Oct 29, 2012)

I also ordered this EMUS BMS, I'm very curious !


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

Overlander23 said:


> Anyone have any info on the use of the EMUS BMS and multiple battery boxes? I know it's one-wire distributed, but what happens if you've got a set of cells in the front of the vehicle and another set in the rear?


I finally got it hooked up in my car. I have 20 cells in back and 15 in front. I ran 20 Ga Orange wire from the UP connector on the last cell in the back to the DN connector on the first cell in the front. The top board is on the last cell in the front. I also ran some shielded 20Ga cable along the same route and I used that cable to connect up the RX connectors on the Bottom board to the EMUS control unit. I haven't grounded that shield yet and it will be another few days before I can run the motor to see if there is any electronic noise on that cable. 

Everything booted up and it works fine. This coming weekend I am going to connect up the charger along with the relay that will shut it off when I hit the max temp. I also hope to have enough of the 12v wiring done so I can drive the car.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

It took me a lot longer to get the car running and I do have one problem with the Bluetooth communications. When I turn on my contactor for my AC motor the cell communications dies. I still get communication with the Emus but I loose total voltage and individual cell voltages. It seems to reliably report Amps. I am assuming it is EMI problems with my AC controller.

I looked on the Elektromotus website and they have new CAN bus modules that eliminate EMI problems. I am getting a quote on two of those modules since I have part of my pack in front and part of it in the rear.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

Im just installing my Emus BMS but I have a difficulty:

If I look on the homepage I can find the text about the can cell modules. I have two of them. 
http://www.elektromotus.lt/wiki/index.php?title=BMS:_Installation_Manual_v2.x

But If I go further, I can find the following drawing:
http://www.elektromotus.lt/wiki/images/6/60/BMS_Wiring_Diagram.PNG

Here are cell modules typ a and b (I just have the golden ones with up and down for signals and no different types) and I do not have a bottom isolator.
So I guess I have to install the CAN pack and put the Can high and low to the controller from EMUS, but I have 4 possibilities: Cell RX- / + and Cell TX-/+

So can you please help me, where I should connect my two CAN modules to the control unit?

Picture of EMUS controller:
http://www.electriccarinternational.com/media/img-prod/EMUS_BMS_Control_Unit.jpg

Picture of cell module:
http://faktor.de/batterie-managemen...re-bms/emus-bms/emus-bms-cell-unit-small.html


----------



## Diethelm (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi

You should definately get the TOP and BOTTOM isolators if you dont have them. Otherwise you might face the chance of damaging the control unit. 

Let me know once you confirmed that you do not have the isolators.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hello,

with the new CAN module, the isolators are already included in the CAN module.

I have mounted it similar to this setup, but just with 6 cells:

http://www.elektromotus.lt/wiki/images/0/09/CGM_2Strings_Connection_diagram.png

In the beginning I could reach the CAN module (serial nr. 340). I got the hint to use the older firmware and software, but that did not help, after this I can not see the CAN module anymore, but Im connected to control unit and have a data stream, but not to CAN module and cells.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

Do you have a terminating resistor on the canbus?


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Yes 120 Ohm resistor from can low to can high


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

now its working, newest updates for firmware and program, discovering the CGM and playing with the CAN speed and serial cell communication.


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

Elegancec said:


> Hi,
> 
> now its working, newest updates for firmware and program, discovering the CGM and playing with the CAN speed and serial cell communication.


Great. glad to see you got it working. 

I received the CAN bus modules last week but I am reconfiguring my pack and it will take a while before I have my pack reinstalled. My pack is split between the front and back of my VW and I originally used the isolators. I will bring it up with the isolators to make sure the system is working before I switch to the CAN bus modules. I knew I had to update the firmware and program at the same time. It has turned into a bigger project since I am working on brackets for the battery box covers at the same time.

Are you using the Android App?


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi Ampster,

I have downloaded the app and tried it, but not with the pack together.
My battery boxes will be installed finally today. And the back battery box installed also today or tomorrow. I started my conversion of the BMW Z3 in Sept. 2012 in time I am on a good track.
I did not use the isolators, becaause they are not necessary anymore. The CAN modules are made of optocoplers, so you can not generate loops from front to back pack and the control unit is also isolated.


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ampster said:


> Great. glad to see you got it working.
> 
> I received the CAN bus modules last week but I am reconfiguring my pack and it will take a while before I have my pack reinstalled. My pack is split between the front and back of my VW and I originally used the isolators. I will bring it up with the isolators to make sure the system is working before I switch to the CAN bus modules. I knew I had to update the firmware and program at the same time. It has turned into a bigger project since I am working on brackets for the battery box covers at the same time.
> 
> Are you using the Android App?


Did you get your CAN modules to work properly? 

My EMUS BMS loses a CAN module from time to time (every time I charge and every 2nd time when I am driving) It's not aways the same module that fails. 

When I restart the BMS it works again, most of the time. Sometimes, I have to wait and they are back online after 3 hours or so...

Anyone else has this phenomenon?


----------



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi,

I have some issues with connecting Elcon CAN charger to EMUS BMS. 
There is no communication between charger and BMS. Firmware is updated, connections are OK.

Any Idea?


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

is CAN speed set at 250bps?
you have to restart the BMS after changing that value...


----------



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

It works
120ohm resistor was the key


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

I have some news:

The rear end battery pack works fine, but the front one does not work.
So I could figure out, that the row of connecting the cgm is really important:
When I had disconnected the minus pole of the top cell, than the cell module collapsed and I think also it destroyed the logic and this might be the reason for the defect, because I have wired all signals correct.

So with the next cgm I will follow this procedure and tell you if it helped.
Today I also managed to connect the charger (non CAN charger) AC sense and charger output. After choosing the real non can charger firmware it works very fine.

Does anybody else see the same sympthom?


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

My BMS is now totally hooked up:

I have left the car over night on the battery and on the charger and let the BMS running. In the morning, no light flashed anymore in the trunk. I can connect the BMS, but I can only discover for devices - I dont find any, and I can only go on login, but I have never set a password up. Also the cell parameters look like standard parameters and not the ones, which I had before. Is there a standard password?


----------



## Tomaj (Oct 3, 2011)

I am also having problems. Current meter is connected but it does not recognize it. Parameters are set right, software is updated. 

It is not so easy to programm it. There is a lot of tricks and also manual is not so great


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Tomaj said:


> I am also having problems. Current meter is connected but it does not recognize it. Parameters are set right, software is updated.
> 
> It is not so easy to programm it. There is a lot of tricks and also manual is not so great


My 1st current sensor died after 100 km or so, too. They sent me a replacement.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Warning:

If you are using the software version 2.1.6 RC1, it shooted my eeprom.
I let the bms run over night and on the next days the light was off. I can not connect to it again, because it wants to have a password which I have never set up before.
Elektromotus replied they know this and its away with the RC2 version. I have tried to update it and downgraded also. But strange is, in Version 1.8.7 I can bring it up for running again and delete the history. But If I upgrade to the new version again or a previous version with which I have been running, Im getting the old content of the eeprom back which I had just deleted in 1.8.7.

So if you have upgraded the last days sind 24. of July I recommend to check if its the newest version.

Currently my BMS is counting the distance in stand still and charges with 7.1A but no charger is connected and fuse open...

Lets see what the investigation will bring.

Does anybody know how to kill the eeprom reliable via software?


----------



## circuit (Jan 16, 2012)

Elegancec said:


> Does anybody know how to kill the eeprom reliable via software?


This is an old thread and my post may be unnecessary.

EEPROM can get corrupted if firmware is downgraded from v2 to v1, because v2 has many new features, which are not compatible with v1 if downgraded.
To solve this, there is a program on elektromotus downloads page that resets EEPROM to factory state and then it is a fresh start for either v1 of v2 firmware. Hope this helps.


----------



## piwhy (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought two EMUS BMS system from Elektromotus ; I'm using one almost every days since six months on my personnal commuter motorcycle and it's works perfectly http://www.evalbum.com/4246 ! (1700km, ~60cycles of charge/discharge, ~150kWh consumed)
I will probably need a current sensor soon, I hope that energy measurement problems noticed below are resolved ; although I never met any energy measurement problem on my first EMUS BMS system...
Thanks.
PY


----------



## Ken-Revolt (Jul 8, 2012)

Can someone show a mechanical engineer a detailed picture of how they mounted the 120 Ohm canbus resistor? I'm looking for clean robust ideas to finalize the install. Right now, I have just placed the resistor into the pins going into the control module.

Thanks


----------

